# Just a question on the Selection Process



## Parksy (13 Nov 2013)

I have recently had my interview a few weeks ago and was made aware of the selection dates of Nov 17 and Nov 28th.  I was just wondering if the recruiting office will let me know if I did not get acceptted?  I just don't want to be left hanging waiting for a cal that may not come.  Thank you in advance


----------



## Scott (13 Nov 2013)

You could have asked your interviewer. You could phone the CFRC and ask.


----------



## SkyZ (13 Nov 2013)

Your best bet would be to call the CFRC and ask.


----------



## ForeverLearning (13 Nov 2013)

I feel like I did great on my interview and I was told i did very well on the CFAT and was able to chose any of the selections I picked. My medical got sent away Nov 1st. I wasn't told on much about what happens next I was just told that the recruiter who interviewed me has no say on who gets picked and all that jazz. Does this mean the recruiter won't know how my file is doing from this point on? I don't want to nag them by calling them.


----------



## SkyZ (13 Nov 2013)

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> I feel like I did great on my interview and I was told i did very well on the CFAT and was able to chose any of the selections I picked. My medical got sent away Nov 1st. I wasn't told on much about what happens next I was just told that the recruiter who interviewed me has no say on who gets picked and all that jazz. Does this mean the recruiter won't know how my file is doing from this point on? I don't want to nag them by calling them.



You wont be nagging them. It is their job to help you and to give you information. Use them.


----------



## Jayjaycf (13 Nov 2013)

You should call and inquire about your medical more than anything because there is a good chance that it is not coming back before selection date, I have read a lot about it on this forum since I am at the same stage of my application, BEST case your file will be coming back tomorrow the 14th but it could take way longer than that so yeah don't worry about selection date just yet ask them if your medical as came back first.


----------



## DAA (13 Nov 2013)

Parksy said:
			
		

> I have recently had my interview a few weeks ago and was made aware of the selection dates of Nov 17 and Nov 28th.  I was just wondering if the recruiting office will let me know if I did not get acceptted?



17 Nov is a "Sunday" so I don't think there will be a selection on that date, unless of course you're applying for Chaplain.    

They will generally only notify you if they run out of spots for the year and occupation closes.  Nevertheless, stay intouch with your Recruiter/File Manager every 3-4 weeks just to get an update.



			
				ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> I feel like I did great on my interview and I was told i did very well on the CFAT and was able to chose any of the selections I picked. My medical got sent away Nov 1st. I wasn't told on much about what happens next I was just told that the recruiter who interviewed me has no say on who gets picked and all that jazz. Does this mean the recruiter won't know how my file is doing from this point on? I don't want to nag them by calling them.



The turn around time on a Medical depends on why it was sent away (Aircrew, you declared an existing condition or something else which warrants a closer review, etc, etc), so it could be a few weeks to a few months before it gets returned.  Don't be shy!!!  Stay in contact with your Recruiter every 3-4 weeks (min) and go from there.  Oh, and it's your Recruiters job to answer your questions when you have them.


----------



## ForeverLearning (14 Nov 2013)

Im confused on this selection date everyone is talking about? Is this selection date the end all be all for the next year or something? Or for the next BMQ? Can someone please clarify this?

Edit: Are they only for certain trades or everything is on this mysterious "selection Date"


----------



## Okanagan Guy (14 Nov 2013)

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> I'm confused on this selection date everyone is talking about? Is this selection date the end all be all for the next year or something? Or for the next BMQ? Can someone please clarify this?
> 
> Edit: Are they only for certain trades or everything is on this mysterious "selection Date"



The way I understand it, and I'm far from an expert, is that there are selection dates for each available trade the CF is currently hiring for. You need to be Merit Listed to be considered on the selection date. On the selection date they review all Merit Listed applicants and choose the best candidate(s) and offer them a job. So if you've been Merit Listed for a job that doesn't need to be filled at this time, there will not be a selection date in the near future (probably the next fiscal year), and therefore you will not receive a job offer until then. Also there could be a dozen applicants with higher scores than you so you may need to wait a long time for an offer... I suppose it's possible to be Merit Listed and never get a job offer because there are no positions to fill or better applicants keep coming along. Hence the reason to do well on your initial tests and stay in touch with your recruiter to keep them updated if you've achieved any new credentials (IE, courses, volunteer work, awards...etc). The number of selection dates in a fiscal year would depend on the number of recruits needed for that trade and the number of applicants. 

Again, I'm no expert and just discover the "selection date" a few weeks ago so if there are any more experienced people out there I'm sure they'll be able to correct me if I'm wrong. And, as always, the recruiter will give the straight answer.


----------



## ForeverLearning (14 Nov 2013)

Darn that is totally discouraging.. I'll probably miss out on this whole selection date did to the interview and medical timing.. Is there information on when the selection date for firefighting and infantry is?


----------



## Okanagan Guy (14 Nov 2013)

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> Darn that is totally discouraging.. I'll probably miss out on this whole selection date did to the interview and medical timing.. Is there information on when the selection date for firefighting and infantry is?



I don't know but the website says they're hiring for that trade so I'm sure one will be coming up. Your recruiter will know. DAA will probably know too. Are you Merit Listed? Don't get discouraged! It could be a lot worse!


----------



## ForeverLearning (14 Nov 2013)

I'm not sure I'm going to call Friday when they are open. My medical was sent out off 29th and references were cAlled the day after my interview, cfat and medical


----------

